

Obscure Languages That Reappear on HN - eatonphil
https://github.com/eatonphil/hn-languages

======
olympus
Arc is on the list, but considering its creator (PG) and the founder of
YCombinator and HN (also PG) then maybe not so surprising.

What's the criteria for a language being "obscure?" I consider Erlang an
obscure language but I'd bet that most people do not. Does it need to have
less than a certain % userbase?

What criteria determines a language being "rediscovered all the time?" One
post about that language per month? one per year? I don't remember seeing a
front page post about several of those languages for quite some time.

~~~
eatonphil
Probably something close to: there doesn't exist a subreddit for the language.
But with that in mind, Coq (at least) needs to come off that list. The 6
/r/mumps users might actually more meaningfully support its obscurity.

------
mindcrime
HN loves talking about obscure languages, so this is just going to turn into a
"list of obscure languages". :-)

That said, you could possibly consider Forth, which has some users, but is
relatively obscure to most people.

Also, Fortress.

How about Chapel or X10?

